# Help rectum issue



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok I sold a goat to a gal and trying to help on an issue. Seems the goat is pushing constantly as if to poop but not or very little is coming out. Temp is fine eating some but an enima was given and no help. He is peeing fine but seems to be pushing constantly or anus is real swollen. Seems there is no absess, no temp. I am very puzzled. Has given probiotics shot, LA 200, Nutra Drench but so far this has only helped a little bit. SO thought I would pick your brains...any thoughts? He is just not acting right at all. :? :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He sounds constipated....try giving an enema of warm soapy water and see if it helps.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I did email her that. I may call her and tell her but I know her phone was about dead.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Veggie Oil works better then an enima. It softens the poo. Give it orally.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well she is going to try this now and if the soapy water enima does not help I will keep that in mind the next time I talk to her thanks...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

whats the age of this guy? Im with Gotmygoat on this one, give mineral oil orally


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, he was 3-4 months when he went to a mutual friends in Feb and then the new owner came to get him this week from Iowa. So he is like 7-8 months old. Born in Nov. 2009. I will text this info to her as well. Thanks all...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I believe some people use preperation h for swelling in anal area..for the goats.... may be slightly prolapsing fom pushing to hard....


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Glycerin supositories can work wonders for constipation...especially if there is a "cork" at the end of the rectum that is blocking everything behind it...which sounds like it may be the case.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Pam I do know he is not prolapsing yet.

As for the supositories, I will let her know. I know she used an enima she used on foal horses for years but I got her to try the soapy water as well. When I next talk to her and no better news I will advise this option as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam I do know he is not prolapsing yet.


 That is a plus.... hope the issue gets remedied... real soon... :hug:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Glycerin supositories can work wonders for constipation...especially if there is a "cork" at the end of the rectum that is blocking everything behind it...which sounds like it may be the case.


I agree .... softens and reduces swelling and is a good lube.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks again all. Just an update, all seems to be doing fine. Little man is happy and back to him old ways.

As for veggie oil, for folks needing this info, you should not use this for this purpose. Veggie oid is digestable and does NOT come out the same way it went in like with mineral oil. However you need to mix mineral oil with juice so there is not asperation with no taste a goat does not always swallow. Also with veggie oil it can clump up and cause more issues then help sometimes but not always. But hey, why risk it?

Thanks and talk soon.


----------



## Justin Hill (Nov 24, 2017)

jdgray716 said:


> Ok I sold a goat to a gal and trying to help on an issue. Seems the goat is pushing constantly as if to poop but not or very little is coming out. Temp is fine eating some but an enima was given and no help. He is peeing fine but seems to be pushing constantly or anus is real swollen. Seems there is no absess, no temp. I am very puzzled. Has given probiotics shot, LA 200, Nutra Drench but so far this has only helped a little bit. SO thought I would pick your brains...any thoughts? He is just not acting right at all. :? :sigh:


OUR GOAT IS DOING THIS SAME EXACT THING. WE WERE WONDERING WHAT EXACTLY YOU DID TO FIX THE PROBLEM? PLEASE HELP?!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is from 2010 so there is a good chance the OP is no longer on here.


----------

